# Snow goose spread (FB v. Shell v. Sillo)



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in the process of building a snow spread, and am looking for some advice here as to how to efficiently build it.
For hunting snows in the FALL, with a budget, would you focus on all fullbodies and TNT shells, or supplement with sillosocks?

I have 5 dozen fullbodies, 3 dozen TNT shells, 8 sillosock fliers, and 3 dozen sillosocks. I originally bought the sillosocks to "pepper" throughout the spread to add movement, but now I am concerned over the "your spread is only as good as your worst decoy" theory. I have also read where some guys put sillo's on the upwind edge of their spread as the geese scrutinize the leading edge less than the downwind edge (where fullbodies and shells will go).

What I'm asking:

1) Percentage-wise, what would you suggest for my spread? Should I try to maintain 75 % fullbodies and 25% shells? In the short-term, would you focus on TNT shells more to get numbers up more quickly (twice the decoys for the same amount of money)?

2) In the FALL, can you shoot some snows over 120-150 snow decoys if you're on the X (or darn close to it)??? My only experiences with snows have been in the Spring, and over 1,200 decoy sets!

3) I will have 5-7 doz fullbodies this Fall and 4 dozen TNT shells....is that enough to get it done if you're on the X?? I know it won't smack 'em dead, but is that enough snow decoys to get some action?

4) We often target specks, and finds fields that are 99% specks. When targeting specks, and snows are in the area, would you put out your entire snow spread too, or just the most realistic decoys (ie, fullbodies)?

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

1) Percentage-wise, what would you suggest for my spread? Should I try to maintain 75 % fullbodies and 25% shells? In the short-term, would you focus on TNT shells more to get numbers up more quickly (twice the decoys for the same amount of money)? 
I would add Numbers so i would go with Sillo Socks fall or spring. I have owned both spreads just about sold the last full body the spread is only as good as your best decoy is a joke. I would do all Sillo Socks, You are hunting a situation not a bird. 

2) In the FALL, can you shoot some snows over 120-150 snow decoys if you're on the X (or darn close to it)??? My only experiences with snows have been in the Spring, and over 1,200 decoy sets! Yes you can do it with 12 decoys, Remember you are hunting a situation not a bird on snows, (Wind, Cloud Cover, Migration, Field, Weather, Adults or Juvies or Mix)

3) I will have 5-7 doz fullbodies this Fall and 4 dozen TNT shells....is that enough to get it done if you're on the X?? I know it won't smack 'em dead, but is that enough snow decoys to get some action?

It can smack them dead it just depends on the situation

4) We often target specks, and finds fields that are 99% specks. When targeting specks, and snows are in the area, would you put out your entire snow spread too, or just the most realistic decoys (ie, fullbodies)? i run all socks the other birds work just fine into them in the fall


----------



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

As far as weather goes, what is your ideal situation (assuming the migration is on, and you have access to a field unhinged birds are using)?? Wind, temp, cloud cover, fog, snow on ground, sunny, clear??


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Doesn't matter what decoys you run or what field you have, or what weather you have, if you can't call snows, your not going to shoot very many in the fall. Some days you can probably rev up a fat boy harley in the middle of the field and still get juvies to dump in, but in my opinion, its all about the sound.


----------



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought a Basin snow call, and got one of my buddies to buy one as well. Is it possible to call them in without electronics? I have been under the assumption that I could master the call enough to make passable "busy" sounds to get some snows in. Hopefully the juvies and Ross's will dump in before they have a chance to listen!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like a 10-15 mph wind and blue bird day for migration. A stronger wind is fine. But I know last fall a couple groups of guys shot limits for a few weeks in the fall everytime they went out. They just found the right situation. I believe sound is a huge factor but not always a must.

Its all about finding birds that want to be in a field then having everything else work out for you. I would hunt the X in the fall traffic is pointless i believe because the migration is so spread out compaired to the spring.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

I hunt in Louisiana during the winter, so I know where you are coming from. I have 250-300 sillosocks and windsocks that do ok. Getting good sound is a struggle. Considering going with a 75-100 FB/Shell spread to see what happens.

Would like to hear more responses to the OP.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Duckngoose said:


> I bought a Basin snow call, and got one of my buddies to buy one as well. Is it possible to call them in without electronics? I have been under the assumption that I could master the call enough to make passable "busy" sounds to get some snows in. Hopefully the juvies and Ross's will dump in before they have a chance to listen!


I don't hunt snows much in the fall anymore; seems like I'm always off deer hunting or doing something else during the short time that the juvies finally blow through; but we hunted a lot 2 falls ago with a 350-400 FB/TNT spread and I found the key to calling was "talking" back and forth with 1 or 2 birds. We never decoyed big flocks, and the adult birds wouldn't even give us a swing, but the birds we did have come in decoyed right to the blinds. Being good on a call and getting the right weather will bag you more snows than what decoy you run. Its fun when you can fool adult birds w/o the use of electronics. :thumb:


----------

